

Blackberry voted "Coolest Brand" by South African youth in brand survey - buyx
http://www.newstime.co.za/ScienceandTech/Generation_Next_Names_BlackBerry_South_Africa%E2%80%99s_Coolest_Brand/26027/

======
alex_martin
Do we really need the fucking (R) sign after every mention of Blackberry. I
went into the article thinking perhaps I'd written off RIM too early - not
likely.

